# Envoyer un mail sans voir l'expéditeur



## bart540 (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Sur hotmail, quand je reçois un mail que je veux transmettre/faire  suivre à mes contacts, comment ne pas transférer les adresses présentes  dans le mail reçu (contact de l' expéditeur) et masquer les adresses des  contacts à qui je transfère le mail reçu, de sorte que personne ne sait  si je l' ai envoyé à quelqu'un d' autre. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2012)

Depuis le webmail de hotmail ou avec un client de messagerie... Faudrait préciser un peu les choses.


----------



## bart540 (23 Février 2012)

En fait c'est quand je suis sur ma boite mail.


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2012)

donc en webmail depuis le navigateur internet ? Parce que tu peux être sur ta boite mail depuis un navigateur web ( webmail) ou bien depuis un client de messagerie ( mail, thunderbird,... ) 

Pour envoyer un message sans que l'expéditeur soit visible il faut utiliser le champ CCI ( sur mail il n'est pas actif dès le départ)

Depuis hotmail en webmail, je ne sais pas si cela est possible


----------



## bart540 (23 Février 2012)

En fait, pour qu'on se comprenne bien, je suis sur firefox et je vais sur ma boite mail.
Si tu lis bien mon premier message, il ne s'agit de mettre en cci mais de "supprimer" l'expéditeur lorsque je transfère un mail à quelqu'un.
You understand ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2012)

pas possible depuis le webmail à mon avis faut passer par un client de messagerie ou alors faut faire un copier coller dans un nouveau mail

Mais bon j'ai pas hotmail car c'est caca


----------



## bart540 (23 Février 2012)

Peut être que tu connais quelqu'un qui trouve que hotmail est un peu moins merd...qu'il n'y paraît ?
Perso, je prends hotmail car il y a plusieurs ordi dont 2 pc sur la même livebox.
Merci pour tes réponses en tout cas !


----------



## Powerdom (23 Février 2012)

bart540 a dit:


> Perso, je prends hotmail car il y a plusieurs ordi dont 2 pc sur la même livebox.
> !



Bonjour,
Je ne vois pas le rapport ??


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2012)

bart540 a dit:


> Peut être que tu connais quelqu'un qui trouve que hotmail est un peu moins merd...qu'il n'y paraît ?
> Perso, je prends hotmail car il y a plusieurs ordi dont 2 pc sur la même livebox.
> Merci pour tes réponses en tout cas !


Aller sur le Webmail, c'est l'antiquité, la préhistoire. :rateau:
Qu'est-ce que ça change que tu aies deux "PC", à moins qu'Hotmail ne gère pas l'IMAP, je n'utilise pas Hotmail également, c'est caca. ^^
Sinon, en passant par un client de messagerie c'est possible.
Par exemple dans Mail, il suffit de cliquer sur "Rediriger". 

You understand ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2012)

Moi non plus je vois pas le rapport. Un client de messagerie et tu confitures ton compte orange en imap sur les deux machiniste tu auras tous tes messages sur chaque machines... c'est ce que je fais


----------



## bart540 (23 Février 2012)

En fait, on m'a dit que je ne pouvais pas utiliser outlook car ça allait provoquer des conflits avec les 2 autres pc.
En revanche personne n'a une idée pour mon pb ?


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2012)

bart540 a dit:


> En fait, on m'a dit que je ne pouvais pas utiliser outlook car ça allait provoquer des conflits avec les 2 autres pc.
> En revanche personne n'a une idée pour mon pb ?



Sur Mac, confitures le client de messagerie Mail, ensuite il  suffira de cliquer sur "Rediriger".


----------

